# Test of my Temper Post generator.



## superrob (May 19, 2008)

<div align="center"><img src="http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b285/jph11200/TTP.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /></div>

<div align="center"><b><!--sizeo:2--><span style="font-size:10pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Today <!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b></div>

Test number #3

<fieldset><legend><b>Contents & Index:</b></legend><ul><li><a style="text-decoration: none;" href="#a">GBAtemp & Scene News</a></li><li><a style="text-decoration: none;" href="#b">Weekly Game and Homebrew Reviews</a>
- <a  style="text-decoration: none;" href="#b1">DS Game Review of the Week</a>
- <a  style="text-decoration: none;" href="#b2">Wii Game Review of the Week</a>
- <a  style="text-decoration: none;" href="#b3">Homebrew Review of the Week</a></li><li><a style="text-decoration: none;" href="#d">Virtual Console News This Week</a></li><li><a style="text-decoration: none;" href="#e">Interesting Gaming News This Week</a></li><li><a style="text-decoration: none;" href="#f">Community</a></li></ul></fieldset>

<div class="reviewbreak"><a name="a"><img src="http://gbatemp.net/images/icons/mascot.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> GBAtemp & Scene News</div>
INSERT GBATEMP SCENE NEWS HERE!


<div class="reviewbreak"><a name="b"><img src="http://gbatemp.net/images/icons/index/review.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Weekly Game and Homebrew Reviews</div>
<p><b><span style="font-size:10pt;line-height:100%"><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c27.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a name="b1">DS Game Review of the Week</b></span></p><div align="center"><a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=70239" target="_blank"><img src="http://gbatemp.net/img/nds-icon/static/gt2487.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /></a>  <b>Mario Party DS</b> Review by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jgu1994' target=_blank title='View profile for member jgu1994'}>jgu1994</a></div>
<br><br>
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/img/nds-boxart/static/gt2487.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<div class="postcolor" id='post-919569'>
<img src="http://www.digitalbattle.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/mariopartys.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><br /><br />The last time that Mario Party was on a hand held, let's be honest, it wasn't that great. It was graphically bland, and it didn't really have that appeal that the Mario Party's for the consoles had. But, this isn't a review of Mario Party Advanced, this is a review of Mario Party DS!!!! <br /><br />Let's start out with the good. Well first off, graphically Mario Party DS looks good. It's no Costello, but it's still a solid uhh person not as great as Costello! The game uses the processor of the DS well, but not fully. Luckily however, it's a GREAT improvement over the GBA version. Also, there is a total of 73 mini games to keep you occupied, using the stylus, mic, and button pads. Not only that but, each of the boards played on have their own specialty in effect, etc. Finally, the multi player. This is perhaps the best part of Mario Party DS in my opinion. If you grab a group of friends, three for the most fun, and hook up using the DS download play, you can have hours and hours of fun. <br /><br />Unfortunately, all games have their flaws, and Mario Party DS isn't any exception. The main flaw being single player. It's great that single player is included, but it lacks the fun factor that multi player has. It also gets rather annoying when your paired with a cpu who seems to have delayed reaction. Lucky for you the other two cpu's also have delayed reactions, so you can still win easily, but seriously, it gets boring quickly winning with no challenge. Also, something that was finally needed for a Mario Party was again NOT included. You know what I'm talking about, Wi-Fi. So far no Mario Party game has included Wi-Fi, not even the most recent console edition. Most people would think that it wouldn't be fun if every time you started gaining the lead in a Wi-Fi game, the players would just disconnect, but even so, Nintendo could have at least added a system like that of Mario Kart, where all users pick one mini game of theirs, and it randomly selects which one, and you do this X amount of times. This would have been quicker, and it would have been great finally being able to challenge other people in mini games around the world. This was an obvious swing and miss for Nintendo. Also, as usual the plot is lacking, bowser does something evil, Mario tries to rescue his sorry ass as well as everyone else's.<br /><br /><br />Graphics- Greatly superior to that of the GBA counterpart, executed well. (7.5/10)<br /><br /><img src="http://dsmedia.ign.com/ds/image/article/835/835669/mario-party-ds-20071115033311580.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://www.armchairempire.com/images/Reviews/gameboy-advance-gba/mario-party-advance/mario-party-advance-4.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <br /><br />Mini games- The main part of Mario Party DS are the mini games. Without mini games, there is no Mario Party, only another board game like sorry or monopoly. Some of the mini games seem very similar to others so you get an odd sense of deja vu an odd sense of deja vu (see what I did there?) While some games are ones that you continuously come back to, others are those that when played make you go, ugh. (8.5/10)<br /><br /><img src="http://dsmedia.ign.com/ds/image/article/835/835669/mario-party-ds-20071115033313923.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://dsmedia.ign.com/ds/image/article/835/835669/mario-party-ds-20071115033311080.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><br /><br />Multi player- While most people automatically assumed that no Wi-Fi= no fun this isn't necessarily true. Multi player can still be fun with the DS wireless communications. For example, when I was playing multi player download play at a friends house, we played for over an hour promising to stop at the next mini game, but we didn't. Why? Because it was fun. While today many people want games to be all flashy and appealing, the main part is that the game is fun. And simply stating, multi player is great fun with friends because of how everyone has their strong points in the games. Single player on the other hand isn't so great. (9/10)<br /><br />Single player- When playing 2vs2 games, it gets very frustrating because the computer acts as if it had mental disabilities, which causes the mini game to drag on and on and on. And many times, you may lose interest quickly because of how the cpu acts. Easy can be beat with no struggle while expert is nearly impossible making it feel as if the cpu's are on steroids. I smell another scandal... Boss battles can be frustrating at times, but each boss battle is unique in it's own way. (5.5/10)<br /><br /><img src="http://dsmedia.ign.com/ds/image/article/835/835669/mario-party-ds-20071115033342469.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><br /><br />Wi-Fi- There is none (0/10)<br /><br />Replayability- It depends on how you look at it. There is either a great amount of replayability, or none at all. Some may look at it as &quot;Oh I've beaten the single player and gotten all the mini games. I won't be playing for awhile until the next time my friends come.&quot; Others may go &quot;Let me go back and play all of the mini games I'm really good at and are fun. Also, I should play single player because of whatever reason I like it.&quot; But overall with 73 mini games, there is still replayability because you can always improve on a specific mini game. (6.5/10)<br /><br />Bottom line: If you have some money to spend, or memory left in your Micro SD card  <img src="style_emoticons/default/wink.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wink.gif" />  , or your going on a car trip with people who have a DS, or you just have a bunch of friends in the vicinity that have DS and can come over when you ask them, you should get this. I know that the next time I go to busch gardens for band, Mario Party is near the top of the list of download play games I'll play with my friends!<br /><br /><br /><span style='font-size:21pt;line-height:100%'>Overall: 7.5/10</span>


<p><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c108.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <b><span style="font-size:10pt;line-height:100%"><a name="b2">Wii Game Review of the Week</a></b></span></p>
<div align="center"><a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=81728" target="_blank"><b>Battalion Wars 2</b> Review by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DS_USER997</a>' target=_blank title='View profile for member DS_USER997</a>'}>DS_USER997</a></a></div>
<br><br><img src="http://gbatemp.net/images/wii/394.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<div class="postcolor" id='post-1075967'>
hi,I recently purchased a copy of battallion wars 2, and once I had played for a couple weeks I decided to review it.<br /><br />///gameplay/// (10/10)<br /><br />the gameplay of this game really impressed me and the controls were very simple to use when you get the hang of them but can be tricky for wii novices.<br />The game utilises the wiimote and nunchuck very well having you move with the analog stick and just use the wiimote's buttons to control your artillery and crosshair.<br /><br />///graphics/// (10/10)<br /><br />This game has some of the best graphics I have ever seen in a wii game and features perfect cutscenes and characters, water looks like water and bamboo looks like bamboo.  <br /><br />///sound/// (9/10)<br /><br />I found the music very entertaining but a little repetitive however the voiceovers from cutscenes and in game speech make this game a winner.<br /><br />///multiplayer/// (7/10)<br /><br />this game lacks in one point, - there is no local multiplayer or co-op available making this game single player only, luckily this is made up for by a thrilling wi-fi system featuring both co-op and battle modes, <br /><br />///replay value/// (9/10)<br /><br />this game will have me happy for a very long time. with 6 campaings to play each split up into several parts lasting for 10 - 15 mins each.<br />the wi-fi wins it in this catagory again as you will be playing online for ages, and with the ability to play campaing levels over and over again this one is a winner.<br /><br />///overall/// <br />one of the best wii games ever made this game will be a hit for a very long time.<br /><br />90% <br />45/50<br />4.5/5<br /><br />///screenshots///<br /><br /><img src="http://wiimedia.ign.com/wii/image/article/831/831847/battalion-wars-2-20071031055632078_640w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><br /><br /><img src="http://wiimedia.ign.com/wii/image/article/831/831847/battalion-wars-2-20071031055633078.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><br /><br /><img src="http://wiimedia.ign.com/wii/image/article/831/831847/battalion-wars-2-20071031055633563.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


<p><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c85.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <b><span style="font-size:10pt;line-height:100%"><a name="b3">Homebrew Review of the Week</a></b></span></p>
<div align="center"><a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=87194" target="_blank"><b>No homebrew review this week</b> Review by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=No homebrew review this week</a>' target=_blank title='View profile for member No homebrew review this week</a>'}>No homebrew review this week</a></a></div>
<div class="postcolor" id='post-1157328'>
Theres no homebrew review this week.<br /><br /><img src="style_emoticons/default/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="biggrin.gif" />


<div class="reviewbreak"><a name="d"><img src="http://sinkhead.gbatemp.net/misc/classic_remote.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Virtual Console News This Week</div>
<p><b><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c103.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />Superrob Mario!</b></p>
The classic gone superrob!<p><b><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c103.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />Super Assjacking</b></p>
Go assjacking your ass O.o?<div class="reviewbreak"><a name="d"><img src="http://gbatemp.net/images/icons/index/essentialgames.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Interesting Gaming News This Week</div>
<p><b><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c167.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=new1id" target="_blank">Spectrobes 2</a></b></p>
<p><b><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c167.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=new2id" target="_blank">MENUdo/M33-1337 XMBlite now on closed-beta</a></b></p>
<p><b><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c167.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=new3id" target="_blank">Superrob\'s Temperpost generator!</a></b></p>
<div class="reviewbreak"><a name="f"><img src="http://gbatemp.net/images/icons/index/forum.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Community</div>
<P><img src="http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b285/jph11200/Topic-1.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <b>Topic of the Week</b> goes to <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=superrob' target=_blank title='View profile for member superrob'}>superrob</a> and his <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=87094" target="_blank">Test of my Temper Post generator.</b>, Im testing <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="biggrin.gif" /> </b> topic</a>
The topic in Superrob\'s blog about his generator.<P><img src="http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b285/jph11200/Reply.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <b><span style="font-size:10pt;line-height:100%">Post of the Week</b></span> goes to <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=' target=_blank title='View profile for member '}></a> in the <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showtopic=87094&view=findpost&p=1" target="_blank">http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...indpost&p=1</a> thread</p>


----------



## superrob (May 19, 2008)

CHANGELOG: 
1. Added GBATemp CSS to output page to make it look a little bit more GBATemp like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. Added VC Release Support with virtually ulimited number of Virtuel console fields!
3. Opimized some codes.
4. Now gets all Wii, DS, And Homebrew review data by filling out 4 simple fields!
5. Fixed my GBATemp fetch post code. Now it would not get the "" part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And will get the WHOLE first post in the review!
6. Added "Interesting Gaming News This Week" generation.
7. Filtering of some  done to avoid these to be inside a review.
8. Added topic and post of the week.

The Generator will output a fully layouted BB and HTML coded ready to post Temper Post!
Currently its not finished but im doing great process on it!

Test my generator im working on here:
http://www.superrob.info/temppost.php

You should be able to copy and paste the SOURCE directly and use it. 

Q: Why does it look like crap when i post it on GBATemp?
A: Becourse you and i dont have the rigths to post HTML codes on the forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But when a admin with HTML rights posts the generated code it would work!

Edit: Just imported the GBATemp CSS file. And yes everything looks really crappy but again it should work just fine when used by a GBATemp admin with HTML posting rights.


----------



## NeSchn (May 19, 2008)

I don't get it...


----------



## superrob (May 19, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> I don't get it...


Get what?


----------



## Costello (May 19, 2008)

ah, this looks good!

if you need help please let me know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: also you need special posting permissions to be able to use HTML in posts.


----------



## superrob (May 19, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> ah, this looks good!
> 
> if you need help please let me know!
> 
> ...


Yea i know thats why i also did write you need to be a GBATemp admin to acturally could see the content it generates right


----------



## Costello (May 19, 2008)

Spoiler






*$_POST[date]*

This is just a test of my Temperpost generator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Contents & Index:*
GBAtemp & Scene News
Weekly Game and Homebrew Reviews
- DS Game Review of the Week
- Wii Game Review of the Week
- Homebrew Review of the Week
Virtual Console News This Week
Interesting Gaming News This Week
Community






 GBAtemp & Scene News
INSERT GBATEMP SCENE NEWS HERE!






 Weekly Game and Homebrew Reviews
*





 DS Game Review of the Week[/url]*

 *Diamon and Pearl Review Blah blah* Review by http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=


Pokemon Diamond/Pearl For The DS
My first review
Review By Colinohyeah17

Intro: So it's another Pokemon game with new Pokemon, new badges, new evil team to fight, and new towns.

Gameplay: If you played a pokemon game before you know the fighting system if you haven't it's simply tap the big fight button, select an attack, and repeat.




Simple Right?

The story is you're a new trainer and you are on your way to become the greatest ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So you must go from town to town collecting badges. But oh noes!!! You have no pokemans. No worries Prof. Rowan has some spares. So going through your adventure you run into Team Galactic who are the villains. They are up to no good and keep running into you along your quest. Beat them, get a badge, and onto next town. You'll also have to deal with the legend of Dialga( or Palkia if you're playing Pearl)Capture him/her/it. Then after obtaining all the badges




You get to fight the elite four. Beat them become Champion. Then capture more Legendary Pokemon. Success!! Game Over sorta.
9/10

Graphics: Sprites look nice in battle but for a DS game in-game graphics look a little dated.




Is this a DS Game?
6/10

Sound: Fun, cheery Songs and Sounds. Alot of annoying Pokemon screeches too.
8/10

Lasting Replay: After you beat the game and capture all the Pokemon, what do you do. Play your friends or trade online. Thats it. Only one game save slot so if you wanna replay say goodbye to your old file. Not much to do once you're done
4/10

Overall: Fun RPG, but no replayability. And no differences except for Pokemon appearances between both versions. But still you can waste hours of time playing these gems.




Final Score
*8/10*










*Wii Game Review of the Week*


 *battallion wars 2* Review by http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=


hi,I recently purchased a copy of battallion wars 2, and once I had played for a couple weeks I decided to review it.

///gameplay/// (10/10)

the gameplay of this game really impressed me and the controls were very simple to use when you get the hang of them but can be tricky for wii novices.
The game utilises the wiimote and nunchuck very well having you move with the analog stick and just use the wiimote's buttons to control your artillery and crosshair.

///graphics/// (10/10)

This game has some of the best graphics I have ever seen in a wii game and features perfect cutscenes and characters, water looks like water and bamboo looks like bamboo.  

///sound/// (9/10)

I found the music very entertaining but a little repetitive however the voiceovers from cutscenes and in game speech make this game a winner.

///multiplayer/// (7/10)

this game lacks in one point, - there is no local multiplayer or co-op available making this game single player only, luckily this is made up for by a thrilling wi-fi system featuring both co-op and battle modes, 

///replay value/// (9/10)

this game will have me happy for a very long time. with 6 campaings to play each split up into several parts lasting for 10 - 15 mins each.
the wi-fi wins it in this catagory again as you will be playing online for ages, and with the ability to play campaing levels over and over again this one is a winner.

///overall/// 
one of the best wii games ever made this game will be a hit for a very long time.

90% 
45/50
4.5/5

///screenshots///

























*Homebrew Review of the Week*


 *Test of multiposted review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 From testing area xD* Review by http://gbatemp.net/vanilla/emoticons/tongue.gif[/img] From testing area xD]Test of multiposted review 
	

 From testing area xD
			Cute face and a bit chubby. My type of girl.









^ try it... there are still some bugs

also there's a bug in the IPB BBCode parsing functions -- it cuts off any text after the  tags .. you need to use   (same but ending with /)


----------



## superrob (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You just helped me correcting 3 errors


----------



## JPH (May 19, 2008)

That looks...awful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll fix a template up, if I decide to not manage the "new" Temper Post.


----------



## superrob (May 19, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> That looks...awful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does it look awfull?


----------



## JPH (May 19, 2008)

I'll write a template, where you can just fill in information. I understand it's just a test...but why not just take the HTML source of my Temper Post and make a template out of it.

<!--quoteo(post=1155960:date=May 19 2008, 02:32 PM:name=superrob)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(superrob @ May 19 2008, 02:32 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1155960"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=1155925:date=May 19 2008, 11:17 PM:name=JPH)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(JPH @ May 19 2008, 11:17 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1155925"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->That looks...awful <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/frown.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="frown.gif" />

I'll fix a template up, if I decide to not manage the "new" Temper Post.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Why does it look awfull?
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Because it doesn't look like this (excluding the rest of the section, you've yet to add) - 



Spoiler



<div align="center"><img src="http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b285/jph11200/TTP.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /></div>

<div align="center"><b><!--sizeo:2--><span style="font-size:10pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->May 11th - May 17th, 2008<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b></div>

Hello, and welcome to the sixth issue of the <b>Temper Post</b>!
The Temper Post is a weekly recap of all that's been going on on the GBAtemp Network and the gaming world. Have a nice read!

<fieldset><legend><b>Contents & Index:</b></legend><ul><li><a style="text-decoration: none;" href="#a">GBAtemp & Scene News</a></li><li><a style="text-decoration: none;" href="#b">Weekly Game and Homebrew Reviews</a>
- <a  style="text-decoration: none;" href="#b1">DS Game Review of the Week</a>
- <a  style="text-decoration: none;" href="#b2">Wii Game Review of the Week</a>
- <a  style="text-decoration: none;" href="#b3">Homebrew Review of the Week</a></li><li><a style="text-decoration: none;" href="#d">Virtual Console News This Week</a></li><li><a style="text-decoration: none;" href="#e">Interesting Gaming News This Week</a></li><li><a style="text-decoration: none;" href="#f">Community</a></li></ul></fieldset>
<div class="reviewbreak"><a name="a"><img src="http://gbatemp.net/images/icons/mascot.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> GBAtemp & Scene News</div>
<p><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c8.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <b>Wednesday, May 14th</b></p><ul><li><a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=85618" target="_blank">GBAtemp Quiz #2 upcoming!</a></li></ul><p><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c8.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <b>Thursday, May 15th</b></p><ul><li><a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=86556" target="_blank">GBAtemp Quiz #2 Open!</a></li></ul><p><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c8.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <b>Friday, May 16th</b></p><ul><li><a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=86757" target="_blank">iTouchDS Firmware v1.6</a></li><li><a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=86766" target="_blank">G6/M3 DS Real Loader v3.7</li></ul><div class="reviewbreak"><a name="b"><img src="http://gbatemp.net/images/icons/index/review.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Weekly Game and Homebrew Reviews</div>
<p><b><span style="font-size:10pt;line-height:100%"><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c27.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a name="b1">DS Game Review of the Week</a></b></span></p><div align="center">
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=85616" target="_blank"><img src="http://jph.gbatemp.net/SpeedRacerIcon.PNG" border="0" class="linked-image" /></a>  <b>Speed Racer</b> Review by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hadrian' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hadrian'}>Hadrian</a></div>
<div><img src="http://jph.gbatemp.net/speedracer.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><font color="#000000"><b><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Arial Black--><span style="font-family:Arial Black"><!--/fonto-->T<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->wo things that mostly fail on the DS; racing games & movie license games, Speed Racer bucks the trend. Although looking initially like a light version of F-Zero, at its heart is a something more akin to a Kart racer.

Handling is smooth, and being able to drift, roll & do stunts become easier as you play on. Its fast, possibly the fastest racer on the DS second to maybe Asphalt GT 2 (which was ported from Gamelofts N-Gage version by the same developers Virtuos). Performing said stunts, rolls and drifts also generates more boost bar which in turn enables you to go faster until the bar is empty.

There are 16 racers, each have their own good sides and bad, some racers may seem a bit sucky but them ones may also have more charisma which in turn gets them more fans. The are 19 tracks, which usually take around 3-4 minutes on each, that's if you do 3 lap races. The tracks are well made though some are a little bit samey, but they never feel boring due to twists & jumps. There are also two special events which are Battle & Stunts. Battle is simply racing along a track and making sure you get 5 opponents within 120 seconds, which you'll do within 20 easily. Stunts is basically the same as battle only you'll have to get 2000 fans in 180 seconds by doing various stunts. This also is too easy. In arcade mode you'll get these as well as Quick Race & Time Trial.

Battles in this game could be better but they work well. When you get close to an opponent it'll tell you to press the B button and when done so you'll get switched into this overhead/side on view where you have to press either X or Y (depending on what it says) nearer to the centre than your opponent does, if you are successful than you bash them. This is also how you get out of this "car-fu" when another racer targets you, only you simply dodge the racer. To be honest I'd rather just simply press X while racing and near an opponent, which makes me spin and cuts them down for a few seconds. Not only is that easier, quicker but it also gets you more fans. You can also get fans by drifting and doing stunts, and these fans get you access to more tracks, racers and cars.

Visually it looks a lot better in motion. Good backgrounds & very colourful and varied tracks. No slowdown at any time, no dip in framerate. I sure hope the developers use this engine for future racers.

Sound, its not good kinda like a mobile game. Music is OK though. Another downside is the difficulty, Amateur is stupidly easy and the AI is dumb, Pro Am is slightly better down to the fact that other racers can hurt you now but seriously play this on Pro Class to get the most out of this game. Sadly you have to unlock that by completing one of the other difficulties. Even the the other two are easy it still is fun playing & doing stunts.

Another downside is a multiplayer mode but that is limited to 2-6 players all of which would need a copy of a game, it will extend the game a bit more but it is a shame that there is no Wi-Fi as that would've been brilliant for a game like this.

I bought this game after obtaining it by other ways as I enjoyed it so much. For £20 I think its worth it, and I still play it after a week of completing it and I still see me picking it up for a quick race. Its no 3D F-Zero but then Nintendo hasn't blessed us with that just yet, still its second to Mario Kart DS for a racer.
</font></div>
<b>Final score: <!--sizeo:2--><span style="font-size:10pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->8.0<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b>

<p><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c108.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <b><span style="font-size:10pt;line-height:100%"><a name="b2">Wii Game Review of the Week</a></b></span></p>
<div align="center"><a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=85928" target="_blank"> <img src="http://jph.gbatemp.net/speedracerwiicon.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /></a> <b>Speed Racer</b> Review by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=lagman' target=_blank title='View profile for member lagman'}>lagman</a></div>
<div><img src="http://jph.gbatemp.net/speedracerwii.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><font color="#000000"> <b><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Arial Black--><span style="font-family:Arial Black"><!--/fonto-->B<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->ased on the movie ....blah blah blah... really colorful...blah blah blah

You have 3 basic modes: Single Race, Time Attack and Championship all the modes are pretty self explanatory. I'm almost sure there's a story for the championship mode but being a race game I wont bother talking about the history.

Despite the fact that a PS2 version is going to be released soon is clear that this game was created with the Wii in mind, the controls are always responsive -once you've learned what you're supposed to do- and the tracks were build with around the wiimote-only control scheme -which might be the reason why it is the only control option you have- you wont be hitting the walls by accident in this game.

After you're done with a race you can watch the replay, but you can't change the camera angle so you're genuinely re-watching the exact same thing minus the cool captions and graphic effects, terribly done Sidhe Interactive, also, pressing any button -except for the "-" button- will result in the menu popping up and as consequence the replay will simply go back to the beginning of the race. Another major design flaw show up when you realize that there's no way to look behind you, inexcusable for a game where a rival can crash you from behind and send you to Racers Heaven. Oh yeah, it also has some of the longest loading times I've seen on the Wii.

By driving well -not hitting the barriers- you'll gain boost, if you save it you can get 4 boost levels and -after pressing the B button 4 times-activate the "Zone" mode which will give set you in a minimalistic Rainbow Road kind of track -it's actually the same track but it looks like RR- and even in this mode the sense of speed is never as good as it is in F-Zero GX which is odd because when using the Zone mode you'll often find yourself not controlling your car at all but just seeing it moving trough the track by itself.

There is one thing however that I think this game does better than the last F-Zero game; the battle system,the "Car-Fu", it's really fun to ram against your opponents while going at 300km/h~ or land on top of their vehicles and if  you're feeling nostalgic you can always do a 360 spin attack, Car-Fu is easy to learn, easy to use in a race and really, really fun to practice. Sadly, the game doesn't explode this as much as it could, having a "Road Rage" mode ala Burnout was a no-brainer and they didn't add it, same thing for simpler things like..I don't know a decent variety of tracks, after the your first hour with this game you'll feel that you've already done everything you could and that might actually be true, this game is short, way too short and with no online mode present it's really hard to think of a way to expand its life span.

The game is good, there's no doubt about it,but, as a free/low priced marketing product it would have been excellent, then again, they want you to pay full price for it and it's not worth it. You'll play this game, you'll like it then you'll get bored and you'll go back to Mario Kart Wii. 

Check out video gameplay of Speed Racer for Wii <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypX9P2R4v7E" target="_blank">here</a>.
</font></div>
<b>Final score: <!--sizeo:2--><span style="font-size:10pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->7.0<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b>

<p><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c85.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <b><span style="font-size:10pt;line-height:100%"><a name="b3">Homebrew Review of the Week</a></b></span></p>
<div align="center"><a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=86125" target="_blank"><img src="http://jph.gbatemp.net/ElectroIcon.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /></a> <b>Electro</b> Review by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=JPH' target=_blank title='View profile for member JPH'}>JPH</a></div>
<div><img src="http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b285/jph11200/ElectroScreenshotClassic.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><font color="#000000"> <div><img src="http://jph.gbatemp.net/ElectroScreenshot.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><font color="#000000"><b><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Arial Black--><span style="font-family:Arial Black"><!--/fonto-->E<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->lectro is a puzzle game for the DS, developed by GBAtemp member <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=chris28' target=_blank title='View profile for member chris28'}>chris28</a>.
The game is a port of an old PC game, EletroChok. The objective of this game is to clear out blocks.

The game's menu is nice and simple.
The first thing will take you to a credit screen, then on to the main menu.
This Homebrew game is entirely stylus-based, no buttons are used.
From there, you'll have the choice of choosing "Classic" or "Puzzle." 
Using the stylus, choose one of those and another screen will pop up, with a few options.
On the top screen, you'll see the instructions for the game, which is helpful. On the bottom screen,
you'll see three different options: Level (Easy, Normal, Hard), Time (5 min., 15 min., or Endless),
and Music (No Music, Back WTC, and Scarlatti). 
Choose the options you like, and press start to begin!

I'll be covering both the game play of the 'Classic' mode and the 'Puzzle' mode.

In Classic mode, you'll need to make a horizontal column of the same color to clear blocks out.
Blocks will start falling, and you'll need to slide them around to position them where you want them to land.
You'll need to try and score as many points as possible within the time limit, and you lose if the columns of blocks touch the top of the touch screen.

In Puzzle mode, you'll need to do the same thing as you did in Classic mode - make horizontal columns of the same color to clear blocks out. The touch screen will start filling up with more in more columns of blocks. Using the stylus, position the blocks to make horizontal columns of same-colored blocks to clear them out. If you're too slow, all the columns will reach the top of the touch screen and it's game over for you.

The block sprites are the same block sprites used in a game called Planet Puzzle League for the DS.
However, there are two unique blocks in this game.
Rainbow-colored blocks counts as any color. Blocks with an exclamation point (!) don't fall and don't count for any points.

Whenever you get the 'Game Over' screen, it will tell you the score you made and you'll enter your name on the scoreboard. It's a nice feature, if you like to compete with your friends.

The music in this game is fitting, I'd say. In the options menu, you can set to listen to 'Back WTC' or 'Scarlatti' or no music at all. Both of them are fast-paced music, and played on the piano. 

Overall, this is a nice game for puzzle fans. The gameplay is easy to catch on to and entertaining. The music fits in along nicely, and the graphics don't look bad at all. 
There's a lot of puzzle Homebrew for the DS, and this is definitely one of the best. 
Puzzle fans - put it on your flashcart!</font></div>


<div class="reviewbreak"><a name="d"><img src="http://sinkhead.gbatemp.net/misc/classic_remote.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Virtual Console News This Week</div>
<p><b><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c103.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Digital Champ: Battle Boxing (TurboGrafx-16)  -Europe-</b></p>
<a href="http://jph.gbatemp.net/dchamp.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://jph.gbatemp.net/dchampsmall.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></a>

A game much like Punch-Out.
You take a first person view, and box it out with an opponent.
It's now available for purchase at the price of 700 Wii Points.


<p><b><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c103.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Grey Lancer (TurboGrafx-16)  -Europe-</b></p>
<a href="http://jph.gbatemp.net/gleylancer.gif" target="_blank"><img src="http://jph.gbatemp.net/gleylancersmall.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /></a>

A side scrolling shoot 'em up game. 
It was originally released in Japan on the TurboGrafx-16, developed by NCS.
It's now available for purchase at the price of 900 Wii Points


<p><b><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c103.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Star Parodier (TurboGrafx-16)  -Europe-</b></p>
<a href="http://jph.gbatemp.net/starparodier.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://jph.gbatemp.net/starporodiersmall.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /></a>

A "Cute 'em up" shooter that was only released in Japan. Features three different playable characters, animated cut-scenes, and CD music.
It's now available for purchase at the price of 900 Wii Points</font></div>


<div class="reviewbreak"><a name="e"><img src="http://gbatemp.net/images/icons/index/essentialgames.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Interesting Gaming News This Week</div>
<p><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c167.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <b><a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=86411" target="_blank">Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia Confirmed</a></b></p>
A new Castlevania game has been announced for the Nintendo DS.
More information to be confirmed; check out the link above for screenshots.

<p><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c167.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <b><a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=86524" target="_blank">Pokemon Platinum Confirmed</a></b></p>
A new Pokemon game has been announced for the Nintendo DS.
Pokemon Platinum is basically the same as Pokemon Diamond and Pearl, except the fact there will be a one new Pokemon included in this new Pokemon game.

<p><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c167.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <b><a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=86413" target="_blank">Infantile for the Nintendo DS</a></b></p>
A new Sci-Fi RPG for the Nintendo DS. The game involves spacecraft battling in space, requiring strategy to win. Check out the topic for more information and images of the game.

<p><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c167.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <b><a href="http://kotaku.com/5009229/wii-dominates-april-ps3--xbox-360-in-dead-heat-on-gta-iv-sales" target="_blank">NPD for April</a></b></p>
According to <a href="http://kotaku.com" target="_blank">Kotaku</a>, Wii led in the Console Wars last month.
Grand Theft Auto IV led game sales last month, with over 1,850,000 sales!


<div class="reviewbreak"><a name="f"><img src="http://gbatemp.net/images/icons/index/forum.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Community</div>
<P><img src="http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b285/jph11200/Topic-1.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <b>Topic of the Week</b> goes to <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Costello' target=_blank title='View profile for member Costello'}>Costello</a> and his <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=86556" target="_blank">GBAtemp Quiz #2 Now open! topic</a></p>
Get a chance to win a free Acekard 2 by taking our quiz!
50 prizes are at stake... will this be your lucky day?

<P><img src="http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b285/jph11200/Reply.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <b><span style="font-size:10pt;line-height:100%">Post of the Week</b></span> goes to <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ScuberSteve' target=_blank title='View profile for member ScuberSteve'}>ScuberSteve</a> in the <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showtopic=86436&view=findpost&p=1146237" target="_blank">PS3 or Xbox 360? thread</a></p>
A lovely poem from our friend Scubersteve.
Yet a little bit too aggressive for our taste!
<!--QuoteBegin-ScuberSteve+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ScuberSteve)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteEBegin-->Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
The PS3 sucks,
and so do you.

Ontopic:
Being the piratey pirate that I am, I'd go with the 360 since I can do some piracy with it.
Not being able to use PS3 for (PS3 video game) piracy kinda sucks.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<p><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c24.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <b>Poll of the Week</b> goes to <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=47214" target="_blank">lookout</a> and his <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=86496" target="_blank">GBAtemp Staff Members 2008 poll</a></p>
Vote for your favorite staff member of 2008!

<P><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c171.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <b><span style="font-size:10pt;line-height:100%">Blog Entry of the Week</b></span> goes to <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=86133" target="_blank">AceGuman's Blog Entry - Gym Ad Nauseam</a></p> 
A fascinating story written by our friend Ace the Gunman.
Yes, it actually happened! (... in his dreams.)

<P><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/tpi.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <b>Testing Area Topic of the Week</b> goes to the <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=86500" target="_blank">im blue topic</a></p>
Da bu dee duh bu die

<P><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c23.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><b><span style="font-size:10pt;line-height:100%">Avatar of the Week</b></span> goes to <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=lookout' target=_blank title='View profile for member lookout'}>lookout</a></p>
<img src="http://jph.gbatemp.net/lookoutavatar.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> 

How cute!

<P><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c3.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <b><span style="font-size:10pt;line-height:100%">KYT Sessions This Week</b></p></span><ul><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ScuberSteve' target=_blank title='View profile for member ScuberSteve'}>ScuberSteve</a> - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=86087" target="_blank">Session</a></li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sinkhead' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sinkhead'}>Sinkhead</a> - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=86326" target="_blank">Session</a></li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=offtopic84' target=_blank title='View profile for member offtopic84'}>offtopic84</a> - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=86797" target="_blank">Session</a></li></ul><P><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c7.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <b><span style="font-size:10pt;line-height:100%">Birthdays This Week</b></span></p><ul><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=JPH' target=_blank title='View profile for member JPH'}>JPH</a> (15)</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DaRk_ViVi' target=_blank title='View profile for member DaRk_ViVi'}>DaRk_ViVi</a> (21)</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=MagNetCZ' target=_blank title='View profile for member MagNetCZ'}>MagNetCZ</a> (17)</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=m|kk|' target=_blank title='View profile for member m|kk|'}>m|kk|</a> (30)</li><li><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jaxxster' target=_blank title='View profile for member jaxxster'}>jaxxster</a> (21)</li></ul><P><img src="http://jph.gbatemp.net/search.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <b><span style="font-size:10pt;line-height:100%">Temper Tips</b></span></P>
New to the site? Have a hard time figuring out where to find something you need? 
Use the <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?dynamic=48" target="_blank">Site Index</a> !
The Site Index will help you navigate around the site, and show you all of the many features GBAtemp has to offer. You can access the Site Index by clicking the link, which is located under the toolbar next to the <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=boardrules" target="_blank">Forum Rules</a>.

<P><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c156.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <b>Next Week's DS and Wii Release List Topic by Hadrian</b></P>
See what DS & Wii games are coming out next week <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=86669" target="_blank">here</a>.

-----

<h4><div align="center"><b>This Week's Temper Post Issue Was Made Possible By:</div></b></h4>
<div align="center">- <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=JPH' target=_blank title='View profile for member JPH'}>JPH</a> - <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hadrian' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hadrian'}>Hadrian</a> - <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Costello' target=_blank title='View profile for member Costello'}>Costello</a> - <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=lagman' target=_blank title='View profile for member lagman'}>lagman</a> -</div>

<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><div align="center"><cite>All articles and content, excluding images, belong to GBAtemp.net | The Temper Post 2008</cite></div><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->



It looks like this -



Spoiler



<!--quoteo(post=1155640:date=May 19 2008, 11:46 AM:name=superrob)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(superrob @ May 19 2008, 11:46 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1155640"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><div align="center"><img src="http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b285/jph11200/TTP.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /></div>

<div align="center"><b><!--sizeo:2--><span style="font-size:10pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Today<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b></div>

Test #2

<fieldset><legend><b>Contents & Index:</b></legend><ul><li><a style="text-decoration: none;" href="#a">GBAtemp & Scene News</a></li><li><a style="text-decoration: none;" href="#b">Weekly Game and Homebrew Reviews</a>
- <a  style="text-decoration: none;" href="#b1">DS Game Review of the Week</a>
- <a  style="text-decoration: none;" href="#b2">Wii Game Review of the Week</a>
- <a  style="text-decoration: none;" href="#b3">Homebrew Review of the Week</a></li><li><a style="text-decoration: none;" href="#d">Virtual Console News This Week</a></li><li><a style="text-decoration: none;" href="#e">Interesting Gaming News This Week</a></li><li><a style="text-decoration: none;" href="#f">Community</a></li></ul></fieldset>

<div class="reviewbreak"><a name="a"><img src="http://gbatemp.net/images/icons/mascot.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> GBAtemp & Scene News</div>
INSERT GBATEMP SCENE NEWS HERE!


<div class="reviewbreak"><a name="b"><img src="http://gbatemp.net/images/icons/index/review.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Weekly Game and Homebrew Reviews</div>
<p><b><span style="font-size:10pt;line-height:100%"><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c27.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a name="b1">DS Game Review of the Week</b></span></p><div align="center"><a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=79952" target="_blank"><img src="http://gbatemp.net/img/nds-icon/static/gt3097.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /></a>  <b>Ninja Gaiden: Dragon Sword</b> Review by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=irpacynot' target=_blank title='View profile for member irpacynot'}>irpacynot</a></div>



<div align="right"><img src="http://gbatemp.net/img/nds-boxart/static/gt3097.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /></div>
<div class="postcolor" id='post-1051490'>
<img src="http://dsmedia.ign.com/ds/image/object/686/686990/NinjaGaidenDS_160w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Published by Tecmo
Developed by Team Ninja
Platform: Nintendo DS
Genre: Action-Adventure
Rated T (Teen)<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

<!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b>W</b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->ow, where to begin? I wish I could add the game’s opening soundtrack to this review, so as to help express my overflowing appreciation of Dragon Sword. But alas, suffice it to say, I love this game! I had been waiting for it for a long, long time, and now it’s finally here in all its glory.

Know, reading this review, I haven’t actually played another Ninja Gaiden game before this one (well, I did play the old Ninja Gaiden on the NES, though it’s quite different from what we now have with the series), but I am a lover of this sort of action, and the DS is sorely barren when it comes to serving up this type of excitement. So, when Dragon Sword was officially revealed quite a ways back, I was all over it with both feet.

If you’re reading this review, you likely know the Ninja Gaiden basics. If you don’t, well, think God of War, Devil May Cry, Onimusha-style, mature action, and you’ll be on the right track to understanding where this game is coming from. But it’s on the DS! Not only on the DS, but Dragon Sword makes perhaps the very best use of the system of any game I’ve yet played. Everything, except blocking, is done using the stylus…and it feels great!

<div align="center"><img src="http://dsmedia.ign.com/ds/image/article/859/859754/ninja-gaiden-dragon-sword-20080314022200294_640w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://dsmedia.ign.com/ds/image/article/859/859754/ninja-gaiden-dragon-sword-20080314022207435_640w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></div>

You play as Ryu, and he’s a ninja who doesn’t hide in the shadows waiting for an easy kill. Rather, Ryu is the type of ninja who’s fast and furious, and fast and furious is what Ninja Gaiden seems to be all about. (That’s probably why the two series – Devil May Cry and Ninja Gaiden – are often compared.) You command Ryu to move by simply pointing on the touchscreen where you want him to go, much in the same way as moving Link in Phantom Hourglass, or moving your character in Animal Crossing: Wild World; it’s simple and works great. Equally simple – and incredibly rewarding, I might add – is commanding Ryu to attack and jump. Simply slash over enemies to attack, slice up to jump (or slice up twice to double-jump), and perform various combos and special techniques using a certain combination of touchscreen scribbles and commands. As mentioned, the only thing you don’t do with the stylus is block, and for this you simply press any button on the DS. You can then roll while blocking by tapping in any direction on the touchscreen. The controls are very “intuitive” and a ton of fun. The action has you feeling like you’re in Ryu’s sandals in no time.

You’ll actually begin the game playing as Ryu’s ninja student, Momiji, and while playing her in the first chapter, you’ll learn all the basics. Soon thereafter, Momiji vanishes, and Ryu takes over. The start of the game takes place in Ryu’s home village, but soon moves into a netherworld of sorts, with Ryu’s village playing game hub for the duration of the story. You’ll be fighting demons and demon ninjas, as well as other various baddies, and there are plenty of bosses along the way. The game’s broken into chapters, and the level progression is spot-on for a game meant to be played on the go.

That doesn’t mean, however, the game doesn’t come close to the epic quality of its console counterparts, because it does. The story is told through dialogue, of course, but also using gorgeous storyboard artwork and cinematic direction. It’s a wonderful presentation from start to finish, and not something most folks are likely to expect from a DS action title.

Which brings us to: the production values…

Wow! Double Wow, and FTW, triple-freakin’ wow! This game isn’t just impressive in terms of technical quality, but the art style is just sky-high with love and attention to detail. The 3D character models over lush 2D backgrounds allow the framerate to zip along and Ryu to glide like the lightning-fast ninja he proposes to be. The storyboards are woven into the gameplay so wonderfully, you just can’t help but simply get lost in this game.

<div align="center"><img src="http://dsmedia.ign.com/ds/image/article/816/816546/ninja-gaiden-dragon-sword-20070828051517522_640w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://dsmedia.ign.com/ds/image/article/856/856151/ninja-gaiden-dragon-sword-20080229035229485_640w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></div>

The sound, too, is no less exciting. Authentic Asian instrumentals one minute, hard-rockin’ tunes the next. Everything fits the visuals and actions onscreen perfectly. As an entire production package, Ninja Gaiden: Dragon Sword rivals anything Nintendo or Square Enix have yet to do on the DS. The game is simply beautiful.

Beautiful but short. Yeah, it’s as short as you’ve heard (or may not have heard). About eight hours the first time through, but what a glorious eight hours it is. That said, there are a ton of cool unlockables, including difficulty settings that should offer extra challenge to Ninja Gaiden vets. I found the game to be a nice challenge the first time through, though many of the bosses were relative push-overs. The bosses, however, were still all very fun to fight and amazing to look at, regardless of the difficulty setting.

But the second difficulty setting was pwning me fairly quickly. On the harder difficulty, spamming moves won’t get you through (most of the time). You’ll have to learn the enemies’ attacks, and map out an appropriate strategy to defeat them, all on the fly. There isn’t nearly as much combat variety in Dragon Sword as I’ve seen and heard about in the Xbox Ninja Gaiden game, but the enemy attacks are also not as varied, either. So, the difficulty matches up well with the skills both Ryu and the enemies he faces possess. From what I’ve watched and read about regarding Xbox Ninja Gaiden, the harder difficulty in Dragon Sword offers a comparable combat challenge for players. There are no easy enemies.

“Wait, so you’ve really nothing negative to say about the game?”

Only one thing, really, and it’s in regards to the controls. Yes, the controls are easy to use, and yes, they’re fun as all hell. But occasionally, Ryu will do things you don’t intend him to do. I attribute this to the touchscreen’s sensitivity, coupled with the way certain level areas come in and out of scale. Ryu might be right up toward the front of the screen one moment, but then make his way toward the rear of a room the next, and this can cause the DS to misread your touchscreen command. That said, it’s kind of rare and negligible, since it never really hurts the overall experience.

Well, there you have it. To sum up: buy this game! The DS has seen its share of quality titles among the hordes of shovelware, but we haven’t seen many good action games of this sort on the system. Dragon Sword goes beyond good and carves a new paragon for quality on the DS. Thanks Team Ninja!

One last thing…

This is a DS game, not an Xbox game. When I review a game, I consider it in the context of the system it’s on, as well as everything else that’s on that system. So, I won’t compare a DS game to every other Xbox game available, nor rate a PSP game poorly because it doesn’t offer touch control. For the system that it’s on, as well as everything else currently available on the DS, Ninja Gaiden: Dragon Sword is a masterpiece. Keep that in mind when approaching this game. I’ve watched video reviews of Ninja Gaiden for Xbox, and the game looks out-of-this-world amazing, but Dragon Sword is not that game. Dragon Sword is an abbreviated version of what you would get from its console brethren, and that’s fine by me. Itagaki (the creative director) and Team Ninja (the development team) made art on the DS, and that’s all that should matter.

<b>Final score:</b> 9.4


<p><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c108.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <b><span style="font-size:10pt;line-height:100%"><a name="b2">Wii Game Review of the Week</a></b></span></p>
<div align="center"><a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=81728" target="_blank"><b>battallion wars 2 </b> Review by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DS_USER_997</a>' target=_blank title='View profile for member DS_USER_997</a>'}>DS_USER_997</a></a></a></a></a></a></a></a></div>


<div align="right"><img src="http://gbatemp.net/images/wii/64211.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /></div>
<div class="postcolor" id='post-1075967'>
hi,I recently purchased a copy of battallion wars 2, and once I had played for a couple weeks I decided to review it.

///gameplay/// (10/10)

the gameplay of this game really impressed me and the controls were very simple to use when you get the hang of them but can be tricky for wii novices.
The game utilises the wiimote and nunchuck very well having you move with the analog stick and just use the wiimote's buttons to control your artillery and crosshair.

///graphics/// (10/10)

This game has some of the best graphics I have ever seen in a wii game and features perfect cutscenes and characters, water looks like water and bamboo looks like bamboo.  

///sound/// (9/10)

I found the music very entertaining but a little repetitive however the voiceovers from cutscenes and in game speech make this game a winner.

///multiplayer/// (7/10)

this game lacks in one point, - there is no local multiplayer or co-op available making this game single player only, luckily this is made up for by a thrilling wi-fi system featuring both co-op and battle modes, 

///replay value/// (9/10)

this game will have me happy for a very long time. with 6 campaings to play each split up into several parts lasting for 10 - 15 mins each.
the wi-fi wins it in this catagory again as you will be playing online for ages, and with the ability to play campaing levels over and over again this one is a winner.

///overall/// 
one of the best wii games ever made this game will be a hit for a very long time.

90% 
45/50
4.5/5

///screenshots///

<img src="http://wiimedia.ign.com/wii/image/article/831/831847/battalion-wars-2-20071031055632078_640w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://wiimedia.ign.com/wii/image/article/831/831847/battalion-wars-2-20071031055633078.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://wiimedia.ign.com/wii/image/article/831/831847/battalion-wars-2-20071031055633563.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


<p><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c85.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <b><span style="font-size:10pt;line-height:100%"><a name="b3">Homebrew Review of the Week</a></b></span></p>
<div align="center"><a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=85252" target="_blank"><b>Not really a review just to show that multi posted threads will work!</b> Review by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Not really a review just to show that multi posted threads will work!</a>' target=_blank title='View profile for member Not really a review just to show that multi posted threads will work!</a>'}>Not really a review just to show that multi posted threads will work!</a></a></a></a></a></a></a></a></div>
<div class="postcolor" id='post-1128353'>
Let's say that this is a game where you make the person who posted before you banned for any reason, as long as others can see it.  Like this:

Say the person above me is 1337OMG.  

My post:
You are banned for being too 1337.  

Hope this thing catches on.




<div class="reviewbreak"><a name="d"><img src="http://sinkhead.gbatemp.net/misc/classic_remote.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Virtual Console News This Week</div>
<p><b><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c103.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />Super Mario 64</b></p>


Super Mario 64 Alltime classic!<p><b><img src="http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c103.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />Superrob The Game</b></p>


Nah just joke<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


----------



## Urza (May 19, 2008)

Errors aside, it doesn't look that bad.

Plus I'm assuming its only the first draft.


----------



## superrob (May 20, 2008)

I have only used a total of 2 hours. I have only began adding all the content.
After it can generate everything (Execpt news of this week) then im going to correct the layout


----------



## superrob (May 20, 2008)

"Interesting Gaming News This Week" generation added!
Filtering of some  done to avoid these to be inside a review.


----------



## superrob (May 20, 2008)

Please any admin post a post with the new test in the first post i need to see if its working allright.

Added:
Topic of the Week
Post of the week.


----------



## Narin (May 20, 2008)

Wow..Triple post..why not just edit your last post? ;p


----------



## superrob (May 20, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Wow..Triple post..why not just edit your last post? ;p


Hey its *my* blog


----------



## Narin (May 21, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Narin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Point taken ;p Not a bad generator by the way.


----------

